

A Replica of an 18th-Century Organ Rings Clear and True - bbg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/22/science/22organ.html

======
wglb
This is very impressive. One can only imagine what it sounds like. Wonder if
Donald Knuth
[http://www.stanfordalumni.org/news/magazine/2006/mayjun/feat...](http://www.stanfordalumni.org/news/magazine/2006/mayjun/features/knuth.html)
has had a chance to see it (scroll to nearly the end of this article).

